# boss plow for older grizzly



## njtom (Feb 11, 2019)

has anyone ever modified a bloss plow mount for a 660 grizzly


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Not that I know off but I'm sure it could be done.

which Boss blade are you looking at/
What year is your 660 Grizzly?

Im a Honda guy so wont be much help.


----------

